# What PPE should staff in nursing homes be wearing when interacting with residents?



## elacsaplau (3 Apr 2020)

Anybody know what best practice is?


----------



## mathepac (3 Apr 2020)

It shouldn't differ from best practice in acute or other hospitals.


----------



## Marion (4 Apr 2020)

Gloves, face mask minimum.

Make sure you know how to put on and take off and dispose of gloves and face mask safely.

Wash your hands before and after  you put them on.

This is crucial for your personal safety and safety of others.

Marion


----------



## Watcher (4 Apr 2020)

My mother was in a nursing home until Tuesday when I deemed it better to bring her home.
She was in isolation for the prior 2 weeks as she had sniffles for a day or two (they told me it was over reaction.. but I was pleased that she wasnt in the general population)
Nursing staff wore mask and apron / overall when entering her room.
Other than isolation patients there was no PPE worn when engaging with the residents

Staff were fantastic, but using whats available to them..
I think this may change now...If they can get the PPE


----------



## elacsaplau (4 Apr 2020)

If Mathpac and Marion are correct and I have no reason to doubt them, e.g.



mathepac said:


> It shouldn't differ from best practice in acute or other hospitals.



then, isn't this pretty serious?



Watcher said:


> Other than isolation patients there was no PPE worn when engaging with the residents


----------



## Leper (4 Apr 2020)

I have some reservations regarding this thread. Surely the nursing home managers in nursing homes know what protective clothing their staff should be wearing? Most of AAM posters have no qualifications in nursing home management, so why are we debating the subject?


----------



## elacsaplau (4 Apr 2020)

My dear Leper,

I assume that in future that you'll restrict your commentary to subjects that in which you have qualifications?

Are you aware of the outbreaks in nursing homes and the dangers these pose to patients and the inevitable deaths and suffering that will ensue?

The specific reason for my question is that yesterday, I zoomed a resident and the carer clearly was not wearing any PPE. I thought this was strange and so asked the question in my opening post.

So before contacting the nursing home to understand its procedures in relation to PPE, I am simply seeking to better inform myself. With respect, your post is unhelpful. It suggests that when you see something concerning, you should, by default, assume that the authority doing the action giving rise to the concern, knows best*. This is not always a smart approach. It seems that all other posters, to date, would be concerned with the absence of PPE. That's why we are debating this issue. If you have nothing constructive to add, simply ignore the thread.



*I thought I had a tracker mortgage but the bank, who are the experts in banking, said that I didn't - so I guess I should just leave it at that then!


----------



## Leper (4 Apr 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> My dear Leper,
> 
> I assume that in future that you'll restrict your commentary to subjects that in which you have qualifications?
> 
> ...



Sorry Elacsaplau, I didn't realise you had qualifications in what protective clothing should or what should be worn by staff in nursing homes. You visited a nursing home and therefore were in a position and entitled to ask the management if correct protective clothing was being used. If the management failed to supply a suitable answer to you, then you have HIQA or HSE to report the matter. 

When you post on fora such as this you must expect replies even from the likes of me. It was you who fell down on the job by not putting your question to the management of a nursing home; don't blame me please.


----------



## elacsaplau (4 Apr 2020)

Leper,

I take it that you are unfamiliar with Zoom. Please let's just leave at this.


----------



## john luc (4 Apr 2020)

I am getting conflicting information from a care hospital to that of what the health minister says.  he said last week that HIQA were to visit care homes to check on needs and that as of now nobody is to move around and stay put,however, the social worker in the care hospital I'm dealing with is pushing hard to complete the fair deal application so they can move the patient right now. when I point out what the health minister said she said that's not true and wants to move asap. when I point out the frying pan to the fire issue they just go blank.


----------

